# Selection of books for touring Italy (also in ads section)



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

They are all in Excellent condition and were all purchased new in June this year just prior to our month long trip.

1. The Rough Guide to Italy (2011 edition which is the latest) New cost £15.99

2.AA Key Guide to Italy New cost £16.99

3. AA Spiral Guide to the Italian Lakes New cost £9.99

4. AA Spiral Guide to Venice New cost £9.99

5. Insight Guide Travel map of Italy (1cm-8Km or 1 inch - 13 miles) New cost £6.99

The total new cost of the above is a fraction under £60 the whole lot is available for £25.

The total weight is 2.3Kg Second class Royal mail parcel costs for over 2kg is £13.55 but for UNDER 2kg its £5.60 so postage for 2 parcels up to 2Kg would be 2 x £5.60 (£11.20)

http://www.postoffice.co.uk/first-second-class-parcels#prices

So call it £35 for the lot INCLUDING postage & packing

I have all of the ISBN numbers if you want them.

They are, as I said earlier all in Excellent condition and have NOT been written in/on !! (thats what post-its are for isnt it??


----------

